# My temp site



## desjacobs (Jul 27, 2008)

I wanted a website for my photos and came accross the free ones from google. This is only a temporay site as I would like to have my own domain. Please let me know what you think of the site and the pics. Any comments and crit will help.
http://sites.google.com/site/desjacobsphotography


----------



## paigegreen916 (Jul 28, 2008)

it gets the job done, and is fine for a temp site, but not very appealing to the eye. might i suggest a blogger, they are free and much more appealing. https://www.blogger.com/start


----------



## desjacobs (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info , I will have a look.


----------

